# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Analiza e pare e ADN-se fenikase nga Kartagjena ka prejardhje nga Evropa

## Akuamarini

Edhe pse ata ishin një nga qytetërimet më të fuqishme të antikitetit, me fortesa e  rajonit te sotme Libanit dhe Tunizit,per fenikasit, me gjetjet arkeologjike, me se shumti te njohura kryesisht nga romake.
Te njohur si  tregtarë të shkëlqyera dhe detarë, Fenikasit ishin në një periudhë prej vitit 1500 pr.Kr  gjeri në vitin  300 p.e.s. ishin një nga forcat dominuese në Mesdhe dhe themelues te qyteteve te njohura fenikas e Tire, Sidonit dhe Byblos në Lindjen e Mesme, si dhe Cartogjena  e njohur në Afrikën e Veriut, e cila në kohën e luftërave Punike e kërcënuan edhe vetë Romën.
Megjithatë, deri më sot ka dy dyshime që kushe ishin Phoenicians(Fenikasit) dhe nga erdhën ata. 
Ndërsa në historiografinë moderne konsiderohet si kerkim nga Lindja e Mesme, kërkimet e fundit gjenetike kryer mbi mbetjet e një fenikas te ri nga Carthage, i cili vdiq 2500 vjet më parë hedh ne dritë të re mbi origjinën e ket populli  nga  bota e lashtë.

U zbulua si  i përkiste një haplogroupi te lashtë evropiane U5b2c1, i cili në këtë mënyrë për herë të parë esht  gjendur në Afrikën veriore. "U5b2c1 është një nga haplogroupi më i vjetër në Evropë,i lidhur me gjahtaret.
 Në popullsia e sotme esht tepër i rralle, me një pjesëmarrje prej më pak se 1%, "zbuloi Prof.  Lisa Matisoo-Smith nga Universiteti i Otagose të Zelandës së Re, gjithashtu basheautorja e hulumtimit
Duke analizuar ADN-në e popullatave të tjera të lashta që kanë jetuar në rajonin e Evropës, haplogrupi i përmendura gjenden në dy grupe të gjahtarëve, të cilët jetonin në veriperëndim të Spanjës, në afërsi të zonës ku sot jetojnë baskët , një  popullsisë më e vjetër e Evropës. 
Për më tepër, ajo është konsideruar se haplogroup U5b2c1 të përbashkët për të gjitha gjahtarëve që kanë jetuar në Evropë
Për më tepër, analiza e ADN-së sugjeron se si  paraardhësit fenikas i ri   erdhi  ne Afrikën e Veriut ndoshta erdhi nga zona e sotme Portugalise.

-Rindërtimi i keti Fenikas te ri , i quajtur "i riu nga Birse" dhe kalaja ku u varros.
Risjellime, kjo është një finale monumentale që dominoi mbi Kartgjenen,i shkatëruar nga  Lufta e trete punike (Foto: Universiteti i Otago)
http://www.otago.ac.nz/news/news/otago612764.html
-qyteti Byrsa

http://carolynperry.blogspot.co.nz/2...thaginian.html

----------

